# The Ghastly ones



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

If ya'll are into surf/garage music with some spook thrown in check these guys out. The Ghastly Ones


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I like this group, but espeically for the CD cover artwork. They also have an LP I've been looking for a copy of forever that is all Disney Music.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh man, this is great stuff!


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I got to see em play at tiki oasis last year, and my friend who owns TikiFarm made some mugs for them, I'm sure you can find em on ebay, sold out a few months ago from the store.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Halloweiner said:


> I like this group, but espeically for the CD cover artwork. They also have an LP I've been looking for a copy of forever that is all Disney Music.


Whats it called? I have some connections and will see what I can do.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds pretty cool from the few i heard but do any of thier songs have any lyrics to them? The album cover art is terrific.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

litemareb4xmas said:


> Whats it called? I have some connections and will see what I can do.


It's called *"A Haunting We Will Go-Go"*. I guess the whole LP isn't Disney music, just one song that is a tribute to the Grim Grinning Ghost tune called "Ghastly Stomp".


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

the whole album is on itunes


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I just played that song and don't see the relation....


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

It is the same tune as the Grim Grinning Ghosts song from the Haunted Mansion Ride done in Ghastly Ones style.

And I refuse to use iTunes since I tried downloading them back in 2007, and got one of the worst virus files I've ever had in my PC's 8 year history. I had to spend 21 hours (and $35.00) on the phone with one of those idiots in India trying to find the file that was the culprit. Sure enough there it was in amongst all the other files in the iTunes download file. 

I had a similar virus when I tried updating Real Player to version 9 last Spring. It was so bad I had to totally wipe out my entire hard drive, and start all over from scratch re-installing Windows XP.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

You can listen to the album here...
The Ghastly Ones on IMEEM


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Sounds pretty cool from the few i heard but do any of thier songs have any lyrics to them? The album cover art is terrific.


Yes a few actually do, I prefer the instrumentals myself, good stuff to build props to in the garage!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

It's for sale as a download on Amazon also. I like collecting the LPs of the old recordings however, and I'm not payin that $139.00 price tag for it that someone has on Amazon..lol. I'll do without first.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Halloweiner said:


> It is the same tune as the Grim Grinning Ghosts song from the Haunted Mansion Ride done in Ghastly Ones style.
> 
> And I refuse to use iTunes since I tried downloading them back in 2007, and got one of the worst virus files I've ever had in my PC's 8 year history. I had to spend 21 hours (and $35.00) on the phone with one of those idiots in India trying to find the file that was the culprit. Sure enough there it was in amongst all the other files in the iTunes download file.
> 
> I had a similar virus when I tried updating Real Player to version 9 last Spring. It was so bad I had to totally wipe out my entire hard drive, and start all over from scratch re-installing Windows XP.


pm your email address and I'll see about getting it to you, still not finding or remember hearing the grim grinning ghost song, I'm sure it would rock if they did one though. Thinking of someone else maybe?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Uh. No I'm not. I just listended to the entire song at the Doombuggies website, and he even mentions the LP there and that the song The Ghastly Stomp is based on the GGG Tune. The owner of the Doombuggies website is an expert on all things to do with Disney's Haunted Mansion. So I'm assuming he knows what he's talking about. I have heard the GGG tune, and yes The Ghastly Stompis the same tune as the GGG song. You can see his statement and hear the song *HERE* by scrolling down the page a little ways.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Halloweiner said:


> Uh. No I'm not. I just listended to the entire song at the Doombuggies website, and he even mentions the LP there and that the song The Ghastly Stomp is based on the GGG Tune. The owner of the Doombuggies website is an expert on all things to do with Disney's Haunted Mansion. So I'm assuming he knows what he's talking about. I have heard the GGG tune, and yes The Ghastly Stompis the same tune as the GGG song. You can see his statement and hear the song *HERE* by scrolling down the page a little ways.


Yeah I hear it now, it's just not too recognizable to me, guess I was expecting it to sound somewhat different???


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Ghastly Ones rock! Would love to see them live someday, see if they're tight as the albums.


----------

